# Glueing onto Painted PVC



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

I need to splice into an existing PVC waste pipe in the basement. Unfortunately that pipe has been painted white. If I clean it and apply the PVC glue will that work with the paint on the pipe? I worried that the glue won't melt through the paint.

Thx,
-Walden


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd take a little fine grit sand paper and very easily sand off the paint, then prime and glue.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Use some PVC cleaner...it'll strip most if not all of the paint right off. Then prime, and glue as you normally would. Not a problem.


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

"Cleaner" is different from "primer", or just the normal purple stuff like this: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=150887-138-30244&lpage=none


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I think that I'd sand most of the paint off first. Use the primer and see if it takes the rest of the paint off.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Yup...cleaner is different than primer. I don't like the primer and cleaner combo stuff for tasks like you're trying to do. Give the cleaner a whirl...


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I see this very often on CVac pipe... I scuff it with the back edge of a utility knife or thumb nail. Fine steel wool, nylon scrub pad, cleaner all should work but you don't want to reduce your pipe size.
Easy does it or you'll need pipe stretcher!.


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

Chemist1961 said:


> ... but you don't want to reduce your pipe size.
> Easy does it or you'll need pipe stretcher!.


That's what I was worried about (reducing the pipe size)... and I hear those pope stretchers are EXPENSIVE!!!! :laughing:


----------

